

Amazon Kindle smartphone details leak: 4.7in screen and Q2 launch - DLay
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/mobile-phone/3437358/amazon-kindle-smartphone-details-leak/?olo=editorspick&google_editors_picks=true

======
lrm
It's worth noting that Digitimes is a notoriously unreliable source, one that
has been wrong many times in the past about the Amazon smartphone in
particular.

------
devicenull
I bet Amazon won't fuck up as badly as Google did during the Nexus 4 release!

------
thedrbrian
Surely the screen size is big , you know because numbers* are irrelevant at
amazon.

*like kindle sales numbers.

------
asb
Of course not the detail that would actually make it interesting, the price.

------
executive
Oops! Exception Encountered

